# Can anyone convert a PXF file for me?



## jrd (May 11, 2010)

Hello,
I have recieved a PXF file from a customer and none of my digitizing software will open or import it. Would someone please extend a professional courtesy or direct me to a source who can convert it? DST or EMB would be just fine. Thanks!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

PXF is a Pulse format. Try the free Pulse Ambassador converter:

Ambassador Products - Pulse Microsystems Embroidery Software

-James Leonard


----------



## jrd (May 11, 2010)

James, you are a life saver! This job could be a big one. Many thanks. I hope i can return the favor some day. 

John


----------



## jrd (May 11, 2010)

The instructions suggest that PXF files can be re-sized but i cannot figure it out. I simply want to re-size the PXF file. Does anyone know what i am missing?


----------



## jrd (May 11, 2010)

I have installed Ambassador and was able to view and save to dst. That went great! I now need to reduce the design size which the help files claim can be done in Ambassador unless i read wrong. Have i missed a tool bar somewhere or is it impossible to re-size a PXF file in Ambassador? If so, would anyone be able to re-size for me? I will gladly pay for the service.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there
I can re size the logo for you. Let me know all the info and the design size and I will do it for you!
Pm me so I can give you my email address!

Cheers
Rich


----------



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Re: logging in 

how do you reset or find your password for Ambassador with silver light. windows 10


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

you're probably better of registering again


----------



## deanambro101 (Dec 18, 2017)

Pxf file is a scalable file of embroidery but dst and others can’t be scaled.
Pulse Ambassador an embroidery file conversion software is no longer available. Recently I had requested to these guys and they just converted for me. And the result was awesome!


----------



## islandsilkscreen (Mar 29, 2018)

Would anyone be able to convert a .pxf file to a .dst or .pes for me? I've been trying to download software to do so all morning and have had no luck.

Thank you!


----------



## Zohi Khan (Jun 22, 2018)

is there any way to convert DST or EMB file convert into PXF file. . is there any online services available to convert EMB or DST to PXF file format


----------

